# Homo naledi - New Human Cousin



## night_wrtr (May 15, 2017)

Humanity's Strange New Cousin Could Transform Our Understanding of Human Evolution



> _Homo naledi_, a strange new species of human cousin found in South Africa two years ago, was unlike anything scientists had ever seen. Discovered deep in the heart of a treacherous cave system - as if they'd been placed there deliberately - were 15 ancient skeletons that showed a confusing patchwork of features.
> 
> The bones are as recent as 236,000 years, meaning _Homo naledi_ roamed Africa at about the time our own species was evolving. And the discovery of a second cave adds to the evidence that primitive Naledi may have performed a surprisingly modern behaviour: burying the dead.



Really interesting analysis in this article for those interested. I think this brings up a fair discussion on the traits of survival. This species had a smaller brain, but was able to exist at the same time as our ancestors, so there could have been other traits that it excelled at that allowed them to compete for resources.


----------



## DrMclony (Oct 8, 2017)

Smaller brain? You don't suppose it cross bred with us, and may have descendants around? *looks at parliament House* but seriously, interesting stuff! Thanks for sharing the article. I've not been keeping on top of this stuff lately, but being an Anthropologist, I probably should...


----------

